# 60fps or 1080p? And does it even matter?



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

I've seen quite a few debates about the new consoles vs PC's, and i've heard certain circles say that the new consoles aren't quantifiably "next gen" because of the compromises some game developers have made between the resolution and framerate.

My question to you is, which is a higher priority of the 3 new consoles for you? 60fps, 1080p, or do neither of them matter?

Personally speaking as a console only gamer, for me, it really depends on the game. If the developer is prioritizing gameplay which needs fast response controls like driving sims, fighting games, certain Devil May Cry Bayonetta/hack and slash games, or twitch fps shooters, then sure i'd take 60fps and a hit to the resolution. But if the games are doing nothing in particular like turn based rpg's, more arcade style racers like NFS, rely on more effects like BF3/4, or are trying to pump up the scale of the world and keep graphics eye candy like Infamous Second Son, then i'd prioritize a higher resolution and have the game kept to a consistent 30.

True, these types of compromises for games is what the console standard has largely been since the advent of 3D graphics on non upgradable hardware, and by no means is it a new thing. But i can understand why certain people would have preferences based on their experiences.


Thoughts?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

60 fps. Always.


----------



## sworder (Oct 20, 2013)

don't care about resolution

60fps actually makes a difference in gameplay so it's the most important


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

^ That's apart of the poll too 

But i'm really prioritizing either or, because these are the types of things you have to think about with fixed hardware like consoles, where you cant just blow past your limits by piling on more juice.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2013)

If I absolutely have to choose, I prioritize framerate over resolution.

But then again, as a member of the master race, I don't have to


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 20, 2013)

I figured at this generation fluidity of gameplay would take more precedence. What more are people going to do with visuals that's going to be all so impressive?

I mean do gamers really care that a face can have so many polygons?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well for a gamers standpoint.  It's boring unless you choose a side.

From a development standpoint i guess you have things like budget constraints to consider.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2013)

I would choose the 60fps.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

I only have 1200p displays without border capability so any image I get is stretched/scaled anyway. So the "native resolution" (1080p for 1080p monitors) thing doesn't matter to me at the moment, but it would if I had a 1080p monitor.

Stable 30+ fps is enough for me, although I do like some antialiasing. We have enough power and modern graphics cards in the consoles by now, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Really it depends on the game and the platform, but 60 fps always


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2013)

Depends on the game, some want the extra work on visuals and resolution in order to provide the "experience" they want to and others that prioritize gameplay and tight controls absolutely need the extra framerate.

One good example is Link between worlds, it's 60 fps in and out of 3D but then it's one of the shittiest looking games on that handheld and the gameplay is barebones. And there's some fucking good looking games there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

For Wii U, i'd assume 60fps would be more of a priority for devs to begin with, because that's what Nintendo first parties have largely always prioritized, and for them simply being in 720p would already be a large enough upgrade in comparison to being in SD resolutions for the past 30+ years. That's what Kamiya said while taking questions for Bayonetta 2 anyway.

The other two consoles i guess would be more of a toss up


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> From a development standpoint i guess you have things like budget constraints to consider.



_Hardware _constraints, actually.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2013)

Never cared for either, never will.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> _Hardware _constraints, actually.



That's not the entire truth. You will always have hardware constraints in anything, the question is what you do with them.

Optimizing engines to decrease compromises takes more development time and thus both more time and money.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2013)

Master PC Race reporting in. 

For consoles I would prioritize framerate over resolution assuming that the game would benefit from a high fps.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Master PC Race reporting in.



How many current games can you play on the highest settings with 60 FPS?  The percentage of PC gamers who can go full master race on games like Crysis 1-3 etc. in the release year is pretty damn low.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2013)

If no choice, Framerate. 

The last thing I want is to play a game that takes years to do like one section which could've been done in like a few minutes.

Besides exaggeration, 60fps is ideal especially for action games like Devil May Cry or fighting games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Master PC Race reporting in.
> 
> *For consoles I would prioritize framerate over resolution assuming that the game would benefit from a high fps.*



So, it depends on the game for you as well?


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 20, 2013)

60fps trumps 1080p any day. Visuals are nice, but that extra fps allows for better gameplay. 

That said, I like both together.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 20, 2013)

I played 30 fps games without knowing and never had a problem. To be honest I wouldn't know the FPS of a game unless I'm told or its really really bad.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How many current games can you play on the highest settings with 60 FPS?  The percentage of PC gamers who can go full master race on games like Crysis 1-3 etc. in the release year is pretty damn low.



Define "current".  I still play the Counter-Strike: Source quite a bit and it is still one of the most popular games on Steam. 

But yes...the amount of people that can play Crysis 1-3 with max settings in the release year is pretty damn low but that doesn't really matter much in my opinion.  Within two or so years technology will have advanced to point where more people will be able to play such games at 60 fps with maxed out settings without making their wallets cry. 



Inuhanyou said:


> So, it depends on the game for you as well?



Pretty much.  There are some games that just don't need a super high fps.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

The thing that really got me intrested in this conversation wasn't even the foofaa over next gen consoles, but the KH1.5 HD collection recently released 

Comparing the original game to the HD remastering is like night and day. With the KH final mix natively outputting at 800p(1440x810) with 2xMSAA, it was one of the cleanest games on PS3 i've seen yet. That game probably made me really consider whether or not i had become an IQ whore   And considering the original game already played at 30fps, the framerate didn't cut into the WOW factor i had at all 

But then i look at Bayonetta on PS3, which was running into the 30s a lot of the time, with 360 running at a much more consistent 50-55-60, and it was also like night and day. Although that one may be unfair because the game's gameplay systems were coded to run at 60fps and not 30, so it would be much more noticeable when there is slowdown


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2013)

Frameage. I can't finish otherwise.

-----------------------------------

But, gross jokes aside, I'm a huge appreciator of upped framrate and prefer it over resolution. My reasoning is purely for aesthetic reasons though. While it does have its practical use in the area of shooters, fighters or fast-paced beat-em-ups, it's only a small part of my infatuation with it. I just think that there's something incredibly eye-catching about seeing a game (or anything) running as smoothly as it does in 60 frames a second, even for the most polygonaly  dated of games.

Although honestly in the end, . But if I had a gun to my head and had to choose, frayms all the way, no question.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Define "current".  I still play the Counter-Strike: Source quite a bit and it is still one of the most popular games on Steam.
> 
> But yes...the amount of people that can play Crysis 1-3 with max settings in the release year is pretty damn low but that doesn't really matter much in my opinion.  Within two or so years technology will have advanced to point where more people will be able to play such games at 60 fps with maxed out settings without making their wallets cry.



The true fun usually starts 3+ years after a game's release when hardware to run it not just on max but with extra goodies like mods/ENB shaders and downsampling is affordable to mid tier Gaming PCs.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2013)

Graphics will always age, a good framerate doesn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2013)

Framerate is way more important than resolution. I grew up with old games, so I can take a hit to graphics much more than I can a hit to framerate. A game that runs like shit actually effects the gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, there's also some 30fps games that are so optimized and well coded that people swear it runs at 60 frames. Vanquish comes to mind.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2013)

Vanquish was a good game


----------



## rac585 (Oct 21, 2013)

a shitty framerate is so much more frustrating.

but if you've ever tried to play something like mass effect on an older tv....


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 31, 2013)

*60fps naruto 3 pc example*

here a sample 60fps naruto 3 pc video capture and converted 

link to site (sorry only spanish site)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not 60FPS that's just sped up 2x  the moves are linked to the 30fps cap, so moving up the framerate would negatively impact the animations in the game


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 1, 2013)

yes the capture is to 30fps but is a video script add interpolation frames 30 + other 30fps/60hz = 60fps, this is  example if game can run on 60fps,.. maybe some day ....


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 1, 2013)

Eye candy is more important to me, considering that the game can play at a minimum of 30 fps and NO LOWER. 

This is of course also considering it's not something like DMC in which 60 fps is far more important than anything else. 

For the most part though I sacrifice a bit of speed for something better looking. That's not to say games should force these options of course, I'm used to my PC games in which I have the choice of whether to take FPS or graphical fidelity.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 2, 2013)

the problem has multiple factors, 1rs cyberconnect title entry on pc, lazy coders or time pressure (planinng schedule); propaganda (same tecniques used on world war 2 '30)  etc, its ok 30fps if pc have same tecnology like consoles, but not, the pc its far more like console, its a vanguard plataform for tecnology and constant "evolution" , i test and create many things on my pc video samples, tweak and hack code on games for better performance and test mods creted by other people, also see and play and see multimedia content on 120fps/120hz monitor its a pleasure experience, why not take advantage from this? i encourage any developer coder modder on pc take advantage from this "now" tecnology  (i know plannig schedule, dificult code excuses etc) but its possible and difference the pc from consoles (example castlevania LOTS pc 120fps, antiliasing, anisotropic etc) ;  sorry for the english (on learning).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

It's already been mentioned, but having both would be most ideal, but if you had to prioritize one of another then I'd go with frame rate


----------

